# Olongapo flooded.



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Been raining heavily here for well over 24 hours, Olongapo been declared state of calamity and the mayor has asked US ambassador for assistance from navy who are currently anchored in town. As for SBFZ the royal and both pure golds closed amongst several other stores and banks, the kids school is closed also as most teachers and store workers live in olongapo. I'm seeing some photos coming through social media, some affected areas well over 6 feet of water. I tried attaching a few pics not sure if its worked or not. Thoughts and prayers go out to all the families of olongapo city affected by this down pour.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

roodog78 said:


> Been raining heavily here for well over 24 hours, Olongapo been declared state of calamity and the mayor has asked US ambassador for assistance from navy who are currently anchored in town. As for SBFZ the royal and both pure golds closed amongst several other stores and banks, the kids school is closed also as most teachers and store workers live in olongapo. I'm seeing some photos coming through social media, some affected areas well over 6 feet of water. I tried attaching a few pics not sure if its worked or not. Thoughts and prayers go out to all the families of olongapo city affected by this down pour.


Those are some amazing photos! Thanks for posting those as we have seen nothing from on your side of the hill. I always thought Olongapo was pretty safe from flooding but guess not. Hope it tapers off there soon for everyone. Over here in and around the Angeles area there is plenty of rain too. No flooding that I know of---at least not at our place NE of Angeles proper..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

roodog78 said:


> Been raining heavily here for well over 24 hours, Olongapo been declared state of calamity and the mayor has asked US ambassador for assistance from navy who are currently anchored in town. As for SBFZ the royal and both pure golds closed amongst several other stores and banks, the kids school is closed also as most teachers and store workers live in olongapo. I'm seeing some photos coming through social media, some affected areas well over 6 feet of water. I tried attaching a few pics not sure if its worked or not. Thoughts and prayers go out to all the families of olongapo city affected by this down pour.


Got looking around and found this recent article on the flooding over in Olongapo. Totally amazing.

(philippine Daily Inquirer)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Water is entering the lower half of our house the lake is just swelling and now the water from the cities, mountains and dams will fill it even more, I try to take pictures tomorrow and post them.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Water is entering the lower half of our house the lake is just swelling and now the water from the cities, mountains and dams will fill it even more, I try to take pictures tomorrow and post them.


I saw THIS ARTICLE about an hour ago and wondered how you are getting by there. Sure hope it will stop before long!!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Laguna is flooding for sure*



Gene and Viol said:


> I saw THIS ARTICLE about an hour ago and wondered how you are getting by there. Sure hope it will stop before long!!!



We are hosting the two men (family members) that helped us out, moving some heavy items upstairs, had an extra fridge and oven moved up to the front area by the road. Back yard is full of water and I think tomorrow it will be one lake no breaks in the soil, were stacking things up closer to the road in a small closed room. 

Trouble is that the rain stops but the draining continues for a couple of days (my experience) and sometimes the dams have to be released due to the pressure, which can create a wave and flood it even faster.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> We are hosting the two men (family members) that helped us out, moving some heavy items upstairs, had an extra fridge and oven moved up to the front area by the road. Back yard is full of water and I think tomorrow it will be one lake no breaks in the soil, were stacking things up closer to the road in a small closed room.
> 
> Trouble is that the rain stops but the draining continues for a couple of days (my experience) and sometimes the dams have to be released due to the pressure, which can create a wave and flood it even faster.


Sounds like a lousy deal all the way around. Have you ever considered moving to a place on higher ground? We get just about the same amount of rain where we are and just a 1/2 inch in the street during the heaviest possible rains and then gone within a few minutes after it stops. Seems terrible to have to deal with the floods several times each rainy season.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I carried my 3 cats thru the raging river this morning by baretto(canal)lost 2 tv,,2dvd but got my pregnant wife and cats into hotel safely. People still smiling here. Found a good trycicle driver(amazed me)he saw me carrying the crate thru the canal and came to help. I had carried my 3 cats about a half mile and was getting tired. He took us to the hotel and didnt try to milk us for more than the normal fee,,he did what was right. Gues what he got rewarded. He looked at the money and said is it ok?? I said yes daw thx. Being a good person has rewards.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Flood, woa!*

Sounds serious the flood must have have happened quickly, good thing you and family are OK, sorry to hear you lost two TV's and possibly other items. Still sounding happy, good for you.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Still raining here not heavy but constant the base is shut down as most personnel live in olongapo. A few of the wives went to evac place here in subic and took food but it wasn't enough for the shear amount of people. It's going to go for the next 2 days. Lefties if you get stuck msg me please, it's not much but we are high and dry.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Good luck to all those who are affected. Been raining hard here the last couple of days but no flooding as of yet like the last time a few weeks back. Make sure if you have to walk in that water that you do not have any open wounds of any sorts, a guy here died a few days ago as a result of the floods after contracting leptospirosis.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*I think about moving*



Gene and Viol said:


> Sounds like a lousy deal all the way around. Have you ever considered moving to a place on higher ground? We get just about the same amount of rain where we are and just a 1/2 inch in the street during the heaviest possible rains and then gone within a few minutes after it stops. Seems terrible to have to deal with the floods several times each rainy season.


Have so much invested in my current house, if I could find work here I would move for sure and in a more populated area or closer to modern convenience's and restaurants. 

There are times I really love the spot I live in but the flooding seems to be getting worse it's two years in a row now, usually it takes 4 years between flooding so somebody is crowding out the water or ? There seems to be very little will or money for fixing the lakes issue's.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

apprecate it,,waters down but today ill spend the day cleaning mud out of house. Went back last night to check,,news crew was there. Had a hito(catfish)in my house.....hehehehe


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Sounds serious the flood must have have happened quickly, good thing you and family are OK, sorry to hear you lost two TV's and possibly other items. Still sounding happy, good for you.


was awake at 4:30 checking canal,,,no problem,,laid back in bed and put feet on floor at 5:30 and was ankle deep it water,,,,within 5 min was knee deep. All i could do do get cats in crate and wife out. Happy they are safe.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Flooded*

The lower half of my house has started flooding, we live next to the Laguna de Bay, here's some quick shots I took, the house was dark inside but I have 4 inches plus inside it keeps rising.

1st photo is the upstairs patio the next photo is the back of the house, our water pump or jet matic I had the electric motor raised higher it's located on the other side of the tank at the very top.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> The lower half of my house has started flooding, we live next to the Laguna de Bay, here's some quick shots I took, the house was dark inside but I have 4 inches plus inside it keeps rising.
> 
> 1st photo is the upstairs patio the next photo is the back of the house, our water pump or jet matic I had the electric motor raised higher it's located on the other side of the tank at the very top.


The photos came out good this time but thats gonna be a mess to clean out of the lower level when the drainage stops. There is one area of our town that gets like that most every year and still the govt does nothing to prevent it..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Governement assistance*



Gene and Viol said:


> The photos came out good this time but thats gonna be a mess to clean out of the lower level when the drainage stops. There is one area of our town that gets like that most every year and still the govt does nothing to prevent it..



All family members got a check from the government, by the time they get to our house the family has already informed them that the foreigner lives there and they come over do the paper work and we end up with no help. 

I told the wife that when they come by this year we will tell them that were still waiting for money from the last two typhoons so where's the money? what's the point in wasting an hour of our time filling out forms, one family member lives in a large nice house and they have one daughter abroad the other a school teacher they got money.

The wife also mentioned to the government worker that the family talk badly about us so we never get assistance because they tell the government worker's that were rich, (not true), the worker mentioned that wealth has no bearing on our assistance..... all family members received 10,000 Peso's last year we received a duck egg once again and I had several family members in our house, had all kinds of electrical damage plus water damage, loss of goats and chickens, I had to hire an electrician to fix problems.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Family died here in my barangay from mudslide.....no time for pics here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sad news*



lefties43332 said:


> Family died here in my barangay from mudslide.....no time for pics here.


Sorry to hear that Lefties... I have been watching the news as best I can been busy but it's not even close to what you've been through, rain is similar to WA state it won't let up.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*rain*

Still raining here too,,non stop. The prob isnt just the rains,,,roads have collapsed. Along with the rain then high tide hits and thats all she wrote. Moving to leyte next month. This sealed the deal. Family offer too good down there to refuse. Wife said if i dont like it we can leave.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Leyte*

Had to look that one up, wow what a move, I think the prices are going to drop dramatically in Leyte.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Still raining here too,,non stop. The prob isnt just the rains,,,roads have collapsed. Along with the rain then high tide hits and thats all she wrote. Moving to leyte next month. This sealed the deal. Family offer too good down there to refuse. Wife said if i dont like it we can leave.



Also sorry for your loss. If I may ask what part of Leyte?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Family died here in my barangay from mudslide.....no time for pics here.


Same here--we are very sorry to hear of the loss of family there. Hope you are able to get moved and hope it is or will be the right place. Amazing how bad Subic has been over the last few days or weeks. PLease keep us posted on how you and the family are doing.


Gene & Family...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Same here--we are very sorry to hear of the loss of family there. Hope you are able to get moved and hope it is or will be the right place. Amazing how bad Subic has been over the last few days or weeks. PLease keep us posted on how you and the family are doing.
> 
> 
> Gene & Family...


after reading this I realize how it sounded. It wasnt my family ,,but sad just the same. Later ill show a few pics i just took,,,days later.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Also sorry for your loss. If I may ask what part of Leyte?


tanuan,,about 15 miles below tacloban. Wifes dad gave us a lot and all the mature bamboo for a big house. Aunt rented us a beautiful home with aircon forr 2000 a month until our is built. Garden space and free buko and gulay.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*cool*



lefties43332 said:


> tanuan,,about 15 miles below tacloban. Wifes dad gave us a lot and all the mature bamboo for a big house. Aunt rented us a beautiful home with aircon forr 2000 a month until our is built. Garden space and free buko and gulay.



Can I move in after you leave for 2000 also? lol I've never looked but was hoping to rent in that area eventually. Thought 8000P would get us a decent place but if you're renting for 2000....

We vacation in Tacloban and almost directly across the Letye Gulf from you in Samar every year.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Its only bcoz its wifes aunt. They dont rent it to others. Its their vacation home.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*tks*



lefties43332 said:


> Its only bcoz its wifes aunt. They dont rent it to others. Its their vacation home.


Always a catch but I figured that's why you got it for 2000, was implying that I'm hoping that means my 8000P will get a pretty nice place.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Always a catch but I figured that's why you got it for 2000, was implying that I'm hoping that means my 8000P will get a pretty nice place.


Im told 4000 will get u a nice place there,,,,,this place has swirled patterned ceilings,,guard etc. Her aunt lives in cebu. Hubby is retired phils airforce working in canada. Wifes dad owns 3 homes.....just a hard worker who put 10 kids thru college growing rice. Japanese filipino,,college degree....WARAY all the way!! hooya!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*the oriental*



lefties43332 said:


> Im told 4000 will get u a nice place there,,,,,this place has swirled patterned ceilings,,guard etc. Her aunt lives in cebu. Hubby is retired phils airforce working in canada. Wifes dad owns 3 homes.....just a hard worker who put 10 kids thru college growing rice. Japanese filipino,,college degree....WARAY all the way!! hooya!



Looks like you pass by The Oriental hotel on the way, have you stayed there? Wish I knew it was there as I might've stayed a couple nights there last month. Next trip.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

pics of collapsed homes in baloy beach today,,roads collapsed,,so did houses


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> pics of collapsed homes in baloy beach today,,roads collapsed,,so did houses


Amazing photos of the area. I suspect that some of those homes were far too close to the ocean/bay as many are in the US Gulf Coast when these kind of storms hit. Here, there are few if any laws on where homes can be built. So people will build there again and eventually the same thing will occur. The mud slides in the hills though is a different thing. Not much of a way to tell where the ground will give way. All in all it adds up to disaster to those living there...


----------



## Jerry123 (Sep 21, 2013)

*flood zones?*



Gene and Viol said:


> Amazing photos of the area. I suspect that some of those homes were far too close to the ocean/bay as many are in the US Gulf Coast when these kind of storms hit. Here, there are few if any laws on where homes can be built. So people will build there again and eventually the same thing will occur. The mud slides in the hills though is a different thing. Not much of a way to tell where the ground will give way. All in all it adds up to disaster to those living there...


Gene, when we get serious where to live (Freeport/Subic), is there flood zones that are mapped, or common sense, or you have to ask-research for the history of flooding before you relocate there? Thanks Jerry and Vilma


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There are very few flood zones within the Freeport (just the obvious ones near the drainage ditches and creeks). Most housing is high up in the hills...

Within the areas of Olongapo and Barrio Barretto, I would expect flooding depending on how close you are to runoff areas. I doubt that you will find any flood zone maps. Subic town (just west and north of Barretto) was flooded bad too.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Jerry123 said:


> Gene, when we get serious where to live (Freeport/Subic), is there flood zones that are mapped, or common sense, or you have to ask-research for the history of flooding before you relocate there? Thanks Jerry and Vilma


Hi, I was going to suggest that Jon answer this question since he lives over that way - but looks like he did already. People that live in that area will have the best info for you.


Gene


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Baloy beach*



lefties43332 said:


> pics of collapsed homes in baloy beach today,,roads collapsed,,so did houses


I lived on Baloy beach for 2 months once, was nice and peaceful, mini Mom & Pop restaurants back in the middle 80's.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I lived on Baloy beach for 2 months once, was nice and peaceful, mini Mom & Pop restaurants back in the middle 80's.


Not anymore mccalley,,now its mostly larger restaurants and hotels. Look at the pics I posted of the collapsed houses,,that was baloy.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jerry123 said:


> Gene, when we get serious where to live (Freeport/Subic), is there flood zones that are mapped, or common sense, or you have to ask-research for the history of flooding before you relocate there? Thanks Jerry and Vilma


History doesnt always protect you. My area had never seen this. People living here 20 yrs had NEVER experienced this. Typhoons know no boundaries or rules about history


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Baloy beach*



lefties43332 said:


> Not anymore mccalley,,now its mostly larger restaurants and hotels. Look at the pics I posted of the collapsed houses,,that was baloy.


I don't remember the beach being that close to houses, it used to be at least 100 yds.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I don't remember the beach being that close to houses, it used to be at least 100 yds.


Still is Mccalley,,those collapsed houses were tourist rentals and were about 100 meters from the sea.


----------

